# Maldini - Gazidis: frattura insanabile. Il DT verso l'addio.



## admin (25 Febbraio 2020)

Anche calciomercato.com conferma le news della mattinata (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/rottura-maldini-gazidis-il-dt-puo-lasciare-giugno-vt86624.html ) la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è insanabile. Il DT vorrebbe profili esperti per rilanciare il Milan, l'AD invece insiste sul progetto giovani. La goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso è il nome di Rangnick. Boban e Maldini non sono stati interpellati a riguardo. Ed il Milan potrebbe ripartire proprio da Rangnick. Maldini può salutare a giugno.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche calciomercato.com conferma le news della mattinata (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/rottura-maldini-gazidis-il-dt-puo-lasciare-giugno-vt86624.html ) la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è insanabile. Il DT vorrebbe profili esperti per rilanciare il Milan, l'AD invece insiste sul progetto giovani. La goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso è il nome di Rangnick. Boban e Maldini non sono stati interpellati a riguardo. Ed il Milan potrebbe ripartire proprio da Rangnick. Maldini può salutare a giugno.



Chi vuole un Milan competitivo viene fatto fuori da gazzosa. Inspiegabile..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche calciomercato.com conferma le news della mattinata (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/rottura-maldini-gazidis-il-dt-puo-lasciare-giugno-vt86624.html ) la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è insanabile. Il DT vorrebbe profili esperti per rilanciare il Milan, l'AD invece insiste sul progetto giovani. La goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso è il nome di Rangnick. Boban e Maldini non sono stati interpellati a riguardo. Ed il Milan potrebbe ripartire proprio da Rangnick. Maldini può salutare a giugno.



.



Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Chi vuole un Milan competitivo viene fatto fuori da gazzosa. Inspiegabile..



Inspiegabile mica tanto. Se sei alle dipendenze di uno strozzino che vuole investire solo il minimo indispensabile chi favorisci? Chi vuole la competitività o chi si accontenta di vivacchiare?

Ho già ricordato diverse volte che l’Inter, la ridicola Inter di Thohir, la peggior Inter dal dopoguerra, ebbe la forza economica e di appeal di prendere un allenatore come Mancini, tutto questo a fine 2014, con un bilancio disastrato quanto il nostro attuale (avevano -70 o -80 di perdite, noi arriveremo più o meno a quello scenario con i tagli che stiamo facendo, entro Giugno la perdita se non ricordo male si aggirerà intorno ai -90, da stime di Zio Zosimo), e un settlement agreement dalla UEFA che arriverà solo a Maggio 2015.

Quindi non è errato dire che il Milan di Idiott abbia pure meno potenza di fuoco dell’Inter di Thohir (l’Inter attuale poi è il Real dei Galacticos in confronto al Milan di Idiott, infatti non ha nemmeno senso il paragone: avrebbe senso con l’Inda di Thohir vista la situazione analoga sia in bilanci che in tasso tecnico che per quanto riguarda la proprietà -due speculatori entrambi- non fosse che Idiott si sta impegnando per sfigurare e far sfigurare il Milan attuale perfino rispetto a quella Inter), in questo scenario uno come Sweet Gaz O’ Mine è l’uomo perfetto.

Basti pensare che molti di noi (io per primo) si accontenterebbero anche di uno Spalletti, allenatore inferiore a Mancini su tutta la linea, ma perfino uno come Spalletti (4 milioni netti all’anno di stipendio, eh, chiedesse la luna potrei capire) per il Milan di Idiott è arrivabile quanto Klopp per il Leicester.


----------



## wildfrank (26 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche calciomercato.com conferma le news della mattinata (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/rottura-maldini-gazidis-il-dt-puo-lasciare-giugno-vt86624.html ) la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è insanabile. Il DT vorrebbe profili esperti per rilanciare il Milan, l'AD invece insiste sul progetto giovani. La goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso è il nome di Rangnick. Boban e Maldini non sono stati interpellati a riguardo. Ed il Milan potrebbe ripartire proprio da Rangnick. Maldini può salutare a giugno.



Ma.da gente che non si fa remore a demolire stati, che volete gliene importi di mettersi contro un piazza come la tifoseria del Milan, peraltro rabbonita da anni e anni di mediocrità.....questo film finirà molto male per chi ha a cuore le sorti del Milan...che peccato!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche calciomercato.com conferma le news della mattinata (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/rottura-maldini-gazidis-il-dt-puo-lasciare-giugno-vt86624.html ) la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è insanabile. Il DT vorrebbe profili esperti per rilanciare il Milan, l'AD invece insiste sul progetto giovani. La goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso è il nome di Rangnick. Boban e Maldini non sono stati interpellati a riguardo. Ed il Milan potrebbe ripartire proprio da Rangnick. Maldini può salutare a giugno.



Altro giro altra giostra..hip hip..


----------



## cris (26 Febbraio 2020)

E' un bel problema questo, non vedo la luce in fondo al tunnel...


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche calciomercato.com conferma le news della mattinata (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/rottura-maldini-gazidis-il-dt-puo-lasciare-giugno-vt86624.html ) la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è insanabile. Il DT vorrebbe profili esperti per rilanciare il Milan, l'AD invece insiste sul progetto giovani. La goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso è il nome di Rangnick. Boban e Maldini non sono stati interpellati a riguardo. Ed il Milan potrebbe ripartire proprio da Rangnick. Maldini può salutare a giugno.



Però non può essere un caso : è dai tempi del marcato concordato e condiviso che ogni santo anno succede un qualcosa che ci paralizza, ci destabilizza e ci fa partire ad handicap.
Lo scorso anno Leo è andato via quando c'era da fare il mercato , la scelta di mettere sotto contratto Giampaolo è stata ovviamente dettata anche dai tempi ristretti e tardivi.
Dovesse saltare ora anche Maldini saremmo più o meno nelle stesse condizioni.
Cosi non si può andare avanti.
P.S. lo scorso anno di questi tempi era gattuso vs leo.


----------



## Manue (26 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche calciomercato.com conferma le news della mattinata (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/rottura-maldini-gazidis-il-dt-puo-lasciare-giugno-vt86624.html ) la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è insanabile. Il DT vorrebbe profili esperti per rilanciare il Milan, l'AD invece insiste sul progetto giovani. La goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso è il nome di Rangnick. Boban e Maldini non sono stati interpellati a riguardo. Ed il Milan potrebbe ripartire proprio da Rangnick. Maldini può salutare a giugno.



È l'epilogo giusto per Paolo Maldini, 
sei nella posizione di DT, ma il tuo AD si muove senza considerarti...

è normale che saluti tutti facendo un in bocca al lupo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> È l'epilogo giusto per Paolo Maldini,
> sei nella posizione di DT, ma il tuo AD si muove senza considerarti...
> 
> è normale che saluti tutti facendo un in bocca al lupo...



Comunque mi spiace anche per Paolo e Zvone ma se hanno deciso che vanno sostituiti lo facciano ALLA SVELTA, non possiamo arrivare ancora una volta a Giugno con gli assetti societari da definire...

Se deve arrivare sto ragnarock che sia, lo mettano sotto contratto ed inizi a lavorare..tanto quest'anno è andato..al massimo si arriva in EL...


----------



## iceman. (26 Febbraio 2020)

Che palle però, ogni anno si cambia, leggeremo le solite dichiarazioni trite e ritrite "riportare il milan in alto" "anno zero" "ripartire dai giovani" "mix di esperienza" "la champions è fondamentale"...

L'esperienza di Boban e Maldini è stata negativa a mio avviso, giusto cambiarli ma con gente seria.
In panchina con Ragnarok o Marcellino è meglio non presentarsi proprio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Febbraio 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che palle però, ogni anno si cambia, leggeremo le solite dichiarazioni trite e ritrite "riportare il milan in alto" "anno zero" "ripartire dai giovani" "mix di esperienza" "la champions è fondamentale"...
> 
> L'esperienza di Boban e Maldini è stata negativa a mio avviso, giusto cambiarli ma con gente seria.
> In panchina con Ragnarok o Marcellino è meglio non presentarsi proprio.



Beh insomma, vai a vedere chi hanno preso e il loro rendimento.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Febbraio 2020)

È inutile lamentarsi, purtroppo le cose stanno così, Idiott mette giusto il minimo indispensabile per farci stare a galla, nulla di più. Bisogna che la situazione stadio si sblocchi alla svelta (a proposito: Sala non diceva di essere ottimista? Quanto ci mettono?) e che si ottenga l’approvazione e l’SA a Giugno, poi forse si potrà svoltare.

Siamo finiti in mani peggiori di quelle di Thohir, purtroppo, con questi qui dire che si mangerà mer.da finché rimarranno è un eufemismo.


----------



## iceman. (26 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh insomma, vai a vedere chi hanno preso e il loro rendimento.



Insomma, tutti ci aspettavamo qualcosa in più.
Se la squadra è sesta-settima evidentemente gran parte delle scelte è stata cannata, questo sempre se l'obiettivo era quello di tornare in Champions..cosa di cui dubito fortemente.


----------



## Davidoff (26 Febbraio 2020)

Se proprio deve prendere sto Rangnick spero almeno che gli faccia fare il dirigente, ruolo in cui sembra molto più competente. Comunque siamo la solita barzelletta, ogni anno rifondazione e stagione buttata.


----------



## Garrincha (26 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mancini oggi chiederebbe 10-15 milioni e sarebbe fuori portata per Thohir.

Non ci sono medio-grossi nomi dallo stipendio contenuto disponibili in circolazione e non 

Spalletti come dici è un medio-medio nome ma come Mancini a suo tempo non ha intenzione di muoversi senza aver preso ogni euro che gli spetta all'Inter altrimenti avrebbe firmato per il Milan al posto di Pioli


----------



## Garrincha (26 Febbraio 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che palle però, ogni anno si cambia, leggeremo le solite dichiarazioni trite e ritrite "riportare il milan in alto" "anno zero" "ripartire dai giovani" "mix di esperienza" "la champions è fondamentale"...
> 
> L'esperienza di Boban e Maldini è stata negativa a mio avviso, giusto cambiarli ma con gente seria.
> In panchina con Ragnarok o Marcellino è meglio non presentarsi proprio.



Ma meglio di Marcelino chi c'è? Se si escludono i soliti tre o quattro nomi che non vengono a iniziare un ciclo, che prendi Marcelino, Pochettino, Spalletti, Hag e altri la discriminante è un po' di fortuna, l'ambiente e dargli una rosa in linea con la sua idea di calcio


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Chi ci ha portato Bennacer e Hernandez? Gazidis o Maldini?


----------



## Jino (26 Febbraio 2020)

Gazidis a 4,5 l'anno è ora che si assuma le sue responsabilità di un progetto tecnico, basta parafulmini.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gazidis a 4,5 l'anno è ora che si assuma le sue responsabilità di un progetto tecnico, basta parafulmini.



Concordo
Se come sembra l'ultima parola spetta sempre a lui è giusto che si assuma tutta la responsabilità
Inutile avere dirigenti con ''filosofia'' completamente opposta...meglio andare fino in fondo con una sola..quella del massimo dirigente in carica...anche se in questo caso l'idea ''giovanile'' di Gazidis penso porterà il Milan al fondo del fondo...


----------

